# Rechner startet nach dem ersten Zusammenbau nicht.



## xthomas26x (18. Februar 2012)

Halllo zusammen.

Habe heute ganzen Tag mit dem zusammenbau eines neuen Rechner verbracht. Als es nun soweit war und ich den das erste mal angeschaltet habe, passierte nichts außer ein paar lichter am Mainbord.

Kurz zum system 


1 x HR5I0B Int Core i5-2550K 3400 1155 BOX 
1 x GREA58 Asus MAXIMUS IV E. <Rev.3.0> P67 FRG SA 
1 x IEIFG7J4 D316GB 1600-999 RipjawsX K4 GSK 
1 x IMHMNB15 SSD 120GB 500/550 Vertex3 SA3 OCZ 
1 x JCXZFO EVGA1.5 D5 X GTX580 R 
1 x CGBL12 LG BH10LS38 10x SA LS bk R 
1 x TN8V60 Corsair CMPSU-850HX 850W ATX23 
1 x YOBMFP MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit SP1 DE 


würde mich freuen wenn einer mir helfen würde... danke.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bitte um hilfe weiss nicht weiter!!*

Geht das vielleich _etwas_ präziser?

_Was_ für Lichter sind das? Schon mal die Fehlercodes im Mainboardhandbuch mit den vom Mainboard ausgegebenen abgeglichen? Drehen die Lüfter beim Anschalten? 
Gibt es Geräusche von HDD / Laufwerk etc? Erhält der Monitor ein Bild? 

Man kann nie zu viele Informationen geben, nur zu wenig.


----------



## xthomas26x (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bitte um hilfe weiss nicht weiter!!*

also die Lüfter drehen sich nicht. Auch nicht am Netzteil. Es ist eine SSD ich weiss nicht ob die noch geräusche machen, aber nein!
auch kein Laufwerkgeräusch und der Monitor bleibt auch aus! 

Lichter  --> Bios LED am Mainbord + Irgendein Start+Reset  Knopf neben den Speicherbänken und direckt unter dem Lüfter leuchtet 
ein Logo .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2012)

Alle Stecker dran und sitzen richtig, drehen sich die Lüfter? Ist das Bios vom Board aktuell sowie die Firmware der SSD? Wie verhält sich der Rechner bei der Notkonfig, also nur das nötigste an Hardware drin? Welcher RAM ist es genau, aus den kryptischen Angaben ist es schwer die Hardware zu identifizieren.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

Achso. Ok, die Leuchten sobald sie in irgendeiner Weise ein Quäntchen Strom kriegen 

Versuch es mal in der Minimalkonfig (CPU+Mainboard+ein RAM Riegel+System HDD).


----------



## FreezerX (18. Februar 2012)

Hast du am Mainboard den 20-pin Stecker und den 8-pin Stecker angeschlossen?
Kannst du das ganze mal mit einem Ram-Riegel probieren? 
Ist die Grafikkarte im obersten Slot und sind deren beiden Stromanschlüsse versorgt?


----------



## xthomas26x (18. Februar 2012)

Alle Steck sind drin! , es dreht sich kein Lüfter (habe 4 verbaut und an des motherboard angeschlossen) 

zu dem Biso kann ich nichts sagen da ich den Pc heute zusammengebaut habe und noch kein Bild gesehen habe.  Bei Notkonfig auch kein Lebenszeichen.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Februar 2012)

Hast du ein anderes Netzteil zum Testen der Notkonfig da?


----------



## xthomas26x (18. Februar 2012)

20 Pin ja 

8 Pin -->  da steht PCI  und es passte nur 6 Pin rein 

Grako Oberster slot  und mit genug strom versorgt


----------



## xthomas26x (18. Februar 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Hast du ein anderes Netzteil zum Testen der Notkonfig da?




Nein leider nicht!   Ich könnte es brücken. Aber es ist neu!  Ist das normal das der lüfter beim Netztein nicht läuft?


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

Wenn das Netzteil nicht läuft schon 

Andere Frage: Warum 850 Watt für eine einzelne GTX580?


----------



## xthomas26x (18. Februar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Achso. Ok, die Leuchten sobald sie in irgendeiner Weise ein Quäntchen Strom kriegen
> 
> Versuch es mal in der Minimalkonfig (CPU+Mainboard+ein RAM Riegel+System HDD).


 

Hab ich schon.  Auf der SSD ich noch nichts drauf! 

Können die 4 Gehäuselüfter den an dem Mainbord angeschlossen werden??


----------



## xthomas26x (18. Februar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Wenn das Netzteil nicht läuft schon
> 
> Andere Frage: Warum 850 Watt für eine einzelne GTX580?



Das ist ja die frage wegen dem Netzteil. Aber es ist neu und irgendwie unwarscheinlich. 

Hatte evtl. vor noch eine GTX dazuzukaufen, deshalb 850 W  auch gut wenn man übertakten möchte.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, dass der Netzteillüfter sofort anlaufen sollte. Habe bei kurzer Internetsuche aber nichts sicheres finden können.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

Naja, die Sinnfrage ist eine andere, zwei GTX 580 brauchen unter Vollast (mit dem ganzen System!!!) maximal 580 Watt  Das Problem ist da eher die Spannung auf der 12Volt Schiene und die Anschlussvielfalt. Aber das soll hier nicht das Thema sein.

Das System über den I/O Schalter am MoBo zu starten hast du schon versucht? Vielleicht ist auch einfach nur der Schalter auf der Frontblende kaputt 

Ansonsten halt mal ein anderes Netzteil bei nem Kumpel oder so besorgen und damit testen.


----------



## xthomas26x (18. Februar 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Hast du am Mainboard den 20-pin Stecker und den 8-pin Stecker angeschlossen?
> Kannst du das ganze mal mit einem Ram-Riegel probieren?
> Ist die Grafikkarte im obersten Slot und sind deren beiden Stromanschlüsse versorgt?




DAS WAR ES !!!!!!!!!!!!!   8 PIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DANKE !!!!!!!!

Mal sehen wie es weiter geht!!!  meld mich gleich!


----------



## True Monkey (18. Februar 2012)

zu spät ....hat sich wohl erledigt


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

Ja, so ist das wenn man's eilig hat  Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung 

Hau direkt 3DMark11 drauf und zeig uns was das Baby drauf hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2012)

AAAAArrrggghhhh


----------



## xthomas26x (18. Februar 2012)

ja ärgerlich dachte das alles für arsch ist.

Also ich bin erstmal off. mal schauen was das ding drauf hat...

Danke an Alle!!!!!!


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

Im Sinne aller hier: Viel Spaß und viele intensive, spaßige Spielesessions mit dem neuen Gamingmonster 

Hau rein!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2012)

Dann viel Freude mit dem jungen Tier


----------



## xthomas26x (2. März 2012)

Ich meld mich wieder zurück mit einem Ergebnis.

3dMark Vantage :  3D Mark Score liegt bei P30352    GPU SCORE:25529    CPU SCORE: 70045   

keine Ahnung was das alles heißt! Würde mich über ein komentar freuen.


----------

